# hard soft water?



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

im sorry but im dumb, wut is hard and soft water? is it the acidity?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Hard/soft water is used to describe the amount of calcium and/or magnesium in your water. Whereas, acidity and alkalinity is used to describe pH.

Though hard water is usually associated with alkalinity and soft water is associated with acidity, you can have soft water with a high pH and vice versa.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

well i have hard some pretty hard water. But i do have a soft water thing down stairs and i use the only other facuet in the house which is regular tap water to fill up my tanks i dont no if it is safe or what to use the soft water kind? i been meaning to answer that for a while.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i just received a fish tank from a friend and it has all the calcium/magnesium build ups. anything i can do to clean this stuff up quick and easy?
thx


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2003)

boxer said:


> ...it has all the calcium/magnesium build ups. anything i can do to clean this stuff up quick and easy?


 I put warm water in the tank and scrub it with a towl dipped in white vinegar. Then I rinse it very thoroughly to remove the vinegar.


----------

